# Age Of Caster



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am 69 and am happy with 300 ft.
What is the average age of all of the good distance casters?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bob Sales is 60+ and has cast over 700' multiple times this season. I'll be 47 in a few weeks. There is some new "young blood" which is good for the sport.

Average age....???? 

Probably 40's.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I believe I also saw in the results from the NE tourny that Bill Smith was still casting over 400' and believe he is 83 yrs young.


In my late 40's myself (not that I include myself as a "good distance caster")

Plenty of guys older than me and Tommy still participate, with some new younger folks mixed in.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll be 60 in July. I can hit in the mid 500's in the field and am looking to improve. BAIT casting of course is another thing. When I have to get into 8nB, I just don't have the UNPH!!! I used to. Maybe I could learn Tommy's growl  and be able to get the heavy to fly. LOL.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

dont worry.. when my casting gets up to par.. youll see me in the tourneys.. 


kakakaka xD


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I feel like I am one of the younger guys. I will be 34 tomorrow. That doesn't mean that I am a good caster, just means I am almost one year closer to the age of good casters. LOL

Robert


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I"ll be 50 this aug. Not a good distance caster, more like a work in progress 587' p/b with a texas tornado pendlium. I"ve gone back to the otg an have reached within 12 feet of my p/b. Major accompolishment for me, my otg sucks, but i will pass 600' with a otg !!!!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

34? you don't look a day over 40.... LOL JK

I'm 31, and far from a good caster (yet), but last time a measured I'm in the 500's.. But when I hook up with LARRYB (80's) i get humbled real quick!!! LOL 



ok ok ok Larry not that old.. 




thekingfeeder said:


> I feel like I am one of the younger guys. I will be 34 tomorrow. That doesn't mean that I am a good caster, just means I am almost one year closer to the age of good casters. LOL
> 
> Robert


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

64yrs .....650ft .....still trying.

Like other older members I find 200g doesnt go very far.
But it still supprises some when I try the buffy.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks a lot surfcast, but i'm only 81.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i'll be 59 at the us open on the 25th over 600 ft. expect cake, balloons, and lots of presents, (xxl), lol.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

billr87 said:


> thanks a lot surfcast, but i'm only 81.


Oops- sorry- got the age off the Sportcast site.

I hope to make it outta bed at 81, much less doing any distance casting.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

44 next month, but sometimes feel a lot older.

As long as you can enjoy then do so, because when you can't is when you'll miss it


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

mid 30's. best cast 180 yards. if i get to my 40's- i'll rather buy a boat than cast.

when i'll be 40, best distance will be 20 yards, but with 30 scantily cloth women in my boat, sunbathing, putting lotion on one another.....



while hellrhay is having a drink and a cuban cigar under the florida sun!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I peaked at 39 , now 43 and 3 shoulder and 1 back surgery past my prime now. Don't know if I will see 700+ again


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

19


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> 19


Well said.... You are not old enough yet to add anything to this conversation!! LMAO!!!!!!!!

Robert


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Well said.... You are not old enough yet to add anything to this conversation!! LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Robert


riiiiiiiiiight 



Jesse


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*age*

Jerry Valentine 700 plus 58?
Hector Hernandez 700 Plus 55
Big Lou 700 plus 55 (almost) LOL 
Nick Meyers upper 600s mid 50s 
Roger Mortimor 700s plus mid 50s
Just think if we had learned this in our 20s LOL


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

61yrs old.
I'm no tournament caster; I do practice regularly at the Fairgrounds and I am at 592' and continue making regular progress. I just cast an overhead
Hatteras, for fishing with fishing rod and reel -all, of course, thanks to Tommy.
Roy


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

wow a bunch of old farts like me .........42


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Well said.... You are not old enough yet to add anything to this conversation!! LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Robert


well if looks mean anything, you look old enough to write the book on casting LOL


Jesse


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> 19





thekingfeeder said:


> Well said.... You are not old enough yet to add anything to this conversation!! LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Robert




Jesse ya young snot, your the one complaining about trying to load an Inferno,,, sissy 
and at my age evertime I throw mine I make it all the way in the water


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

16 beat ya jesse

hit 534' yesterday!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Jesse ya young snot, your the one complaining about trying to load an Inferno,,, sissy
> and at my age evertime I throw mine I make it all the way in the water


complainin about loadin an inferno? what are you smokin' , infernos are easy to load, especially when you are as fluffy as i am  have alot of gravitational pull on objects around me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VeFEmw_SVM


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> well if looks mean anything, you look old enough to write the book on casting LOL
> 
> 
> Jesse


You are right....but think about this. I am old and ugly, you are young and ugly, what do you have to look forward to? 

Robert


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> You are right....but think about this. I am old and ugly, you are young and ugly, what do you have to look forward to?
> 
> Robert


no no no no no u got it allllll wrong


im fat, ur ugly, i can always lose weight 



Jese


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> no no no no no u got it allllll wrong
> 
> 
> im fat, ur ugly, i can always lose weight
> ...


Fair enough....

Robert


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

200yds +/- at 60 and just learning


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fish bucket said:


> 200yds +/- at 60 and just learning


awesome!





Jesse


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks.
being 19 is pretty awesome too!!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fish bucket said:


> thanks.
> being 19 is pretty awesome too!!!!


yeh its good for the time being ;-)

still gettin use to this workin more then fishing stuff...hah!



Jesse


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

What sucks about being young is that I have no mney for the good stuff. I'm 19, but no Infernos or AFAWs on my wall!

Student loan = death.

Evan


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

I am 35 fixin' to be 36 real soon! I entered my first tourney in early April this year. I hit 613 feet with the back cast. The wind was no help at all!!! My PB is 657 feet during practice and am now trying OTG and seems like I am getting further. I am really looking forward to going over 700 feet hopefully with alot of work. It was great to be in a tourney with Nick, Big Lou, Jerry V, Dalyn V, and many others. Man, I know I have my work cut out for me as President of SFCCI!!!! Smartie, great to see you here, welcome aboard. I hopefully will get the opportunity to meet many more of you one day. Until then I will be practicing "WFO!!!!"


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

don't sweat it,evan,as there are lots of older guys that don't have them on their wall either.
just enjoy your youth,the toys will come!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Toys ????? - - - TOOLS !!!!
Roy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

tools are for work
toys are for fun:fishing:


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

17 now....best cast at 16 was in the 680s....needs to buy me a new rod so i can keep doin it...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> What sucks about being young is that I have no mney for the good stuff. I'm 19, but no Infernos or AFAWs on my wall!
> 
> Student loan = death.
> 
> Evan



caught more drum last fall than i ever have in a season before with a 10' stump heaver that it seems like i cant give away now and a sl20sh i bought off a kid on avalon for 20$


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

chris when you were 16, what set up?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dymic hst 13'2"/ blue yonder


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Chris,

I tried the HST and i prefered my FT's so i sold it to a guy that used it to set a new 125 OTG record with it back in march.... 

It has a good, and probably permanent home...lol

Tommy


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

eh..thats alright..looks like its found a more deserving home then...ill buy another one eventually..dont believe in rod juju or anything like some people...id rather be fishing, but the way things look grass may be the only place left to cast soon


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> eh..thats alright..looks like its found a more deserving home then...ill buy another one eventually..dont believe in rod juju or anything like some people...id rather be fishing, but the way things look grass may be the only place left to cast soon


I beleive in juju..... your just in denial.... wait till this fall.... youll see.... but iffn ya dont, ill always take that rod back chris....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

soon as i get my second drum rod built..ill give it back to ya brent...maybe catch a few more drum on it first tho...give ya some catching up to do


----------

